# SOAD announced for download 2011!!



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

as per title!! hopefully the following announcements will be just as epic!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Me and my mate were talking about this today. 

I've followed SOAD since 1998 and have all their stuff so will definitely making every effort to see them at Download!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah mate, been a fan for donkeys years now, will definately get stuck in for that!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

And $lipknot announced to headline Sonisphere!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Sonisphere is definately tempting, although Slipknot are no way near as heavy as anything I listen to, I still want to see them live. Their self titled album was brilliant.

Used to love SOAD but not enough to convince me to go to Download unless the line up is better than the last couple of years.

Was planning on doing a Europe festival next year, but I have decided to see Maiden in August which rules out Wacken.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Let's face it though Slikpnot are probably the heaviest band you'll ever see headlining a festival. I've been a big fan from day one and even though they've developed their sound, they're still one of the biggest, more extreme bands out there.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes they are probably the heaviest mainstream band that could headline a major festival. I think Bloodstock is more likely to be on the books next year, hopefully it will have a good lineup like this year.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Have SOAD released anything since the hyponitse & mezmerise cds ? Didnt a few solo albums happen after ?

I liked thier debut, was something different really stood out imo, might have to dig the cd out ! 

Fan of Slipknot too ! 

Good news for festival goers next year


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> And announced to headline Sonisphere!!


really? that is interesting, i wonder whos filling in for paul. ive been to the last 3 download festivals and each year has rocked, download is a no brainer for me now.


----------

